# verschiedene PHP-Versionen



## BHD84 (20. Okt. 2011)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich habe da mal wieder ne Frage 

Ist es möglich ISPConfig 3.0.3.3 soweit zu konfigurieren, das wenn man eine neue Webseite erstellt, man sich aussuchen kann, welche PHP-Version damit dann auch laufen soll?


----------



## Till (20. Okt. 2011)

Das geht indirekt, indem Du z.B. für suphp eine andere php Version im Betriebssystem konfigurierts als für mod_php oder php-fcgi.


----------



## BHD84 (20. Okt. 2011)

mhm okay. hatte auf eine elegantere Lösung gehofft.

Aber danke für die Info.


----------



## nowayback (20. Okt. 2011)

Moinsen,

du kannst es meines Wissens nach sonst nur noch über die Dateiendungen machen, also .php für php5 und .php4 für die php4 dateien. 

Allerdings weiß ich nicht ob und wie ISP Config damit zurechtkommt - Ich weiß nur das es bei einigen Providern so gelöst wird.

Grüße
nwb


----------



## F4RR3LL (20. Okt. 2011)

https://www.ip-projects.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=92

Diese Lösung hatte ich mal zum Spaß auf ner ispconfig 3.0.3 getestet. Klappt bei leichtem anpassen der Pfade einwandfrei. Ist auch nicht die eleganteste aber geht.

Gruß Sven


----------



## BHD84 (21. Okt. 2011)

Hallo F4RR3LL,

Deine Lösung ist recht Interessant. Ich werde das mal im Auge behalten und schaun ob ich das für mein Projekt so realisieren kann.
Dann wäre die Frage eher wo sich die Vorlage für diese Files befinden, so das man es nur an einer Stelle ändern muss und später dann einfach mit nem # auskommentieren kann bzw kommentieren kann.


----------



## BHD84 (14. Nov. 2011)

Ich habe mich mal nun an die Lösungsvorschlag von F4RR3LL gemacht.

Das ganze hat im Prinzip wunderbar funktioniert. Es wird die andere PHP-Version genommen die ich installiert habe. Nur nach einer gewissen Zeit wird die Einstellung wieder überschrieben und es wird das ursprünglich installierte PHP wieder verwendet.

Ich ändere die folgende Datei
/var/www/php-fcgi-scripts/web9/.php-fcgi-starter

CentOS 6.0 minimal
ISPConfig 3.0.4
Multiserver


----------



## Till (14. Nov. 2011)

Die Datei /var/www/php-fcgi-scripts/web9/.php-fcgi-starter sollte nicht manuell geändert werden, es handelt sich dabei um eine von ISPConfig verwaltete Datei die automatisch bei Änderungen in der Webseite neu erstellt wird. Jede manuelle Änderung dort ist also sinnlos.

Wie Du verschiedene PHP Versionen verwenden kannst, hatte ich obben beschrieben.


----------



## BHD84 (14. Nov. 2011)

Ist halt auch net die Idealste Lösung. Werde mich dann mal die nächsten Tage dran setzten.
Das beste wäre wenn die Webdesigner sich dran hocken würden und ihre Webseiten auf den aktuellsten Stand bringen würden.

Ist es den vielleicht denkbar das in einer der nächsten Versionen nen PHP-Switcher mit ins ISPConfig Panel miteingebaut wird?
Denke halt da an so ne DropDownMenü direkt unter den verschiedenen PHP Modulen, so das es eindeutig wird.


----------



## Till (14. Nov. 2011)

Hast Du mal versucht die php Einstellungen für diese Webseite etwas zu "tunen" damit sie läuft? Ich habe an sich bis jetzt jede alte Webseite durch setzen einiger kompatibilitätseinstellungen im php.ini Feld bei mir zum Laufen gebracht, gerade erst eine die ursprünglich für php 3 Entwickelt worden ist und noch <% .. %> als PHP tags nutzt. Du kannst es aber gerne mal als feature request im bugtracker posten.


----------

